# Power Mirror Issues (2012)



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GMFanatic said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum; so with that I say hello.
> 
> ...


Haven't had any reports like this but your description does line up with the switch itself developing a problem.

I'm surprised the switch has not had more problems though.....I've had to dry mine off often after opening the window for a moment (rainy day) and having the roof dump water on it (now, I'm ready with a small towel)

Rob

Should mention.....nothing to do with a fuse.....a fuse protects the entire circuit, not individual movements of the mirrors.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I haven't had my side mirrors in my 2015 Cruze completely stop working, however they do seem to move/react a little slow for my taste. Maybe it's just because I'm use to the side mirror controls in the 1999 Nissan Altima, I drove for 8 years and haven't got accustomed to the feel of these controls yet?


----------



## centi (Apr 8, 2017)

My Cruze LT 2011, right mirrors can be operated. But the left mirror is not at all moving. Please suggest me, how to do a proper diagnosis. Not interested to take it to service station.


----------

